
Does Wikipedia need all the funds it raises? - shadeslayer_
https://twitter.com/RickterScale_/status/1289446833262010370
======
bickeringyokel
The median salary in San fransico is much higher than the rest of the US so I
feel like comparing the salary to the entire country might be slightly
unbalanced.

